# How much money do you make



## Hollywood (Aug 5, 2021)

Moneyyy


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 5, 2021)

A billion a year
Buy my course to find out how


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 5, 2021)

One billion trillion zilion


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Aug 5, 2021)

0


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 5, 2021)

We don't need no money


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 5, 2021)

Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 5, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


or hair


----------



## Biiyo03 (Aug 5, 2021)

Balls in yo jaws


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 5, 2021)

100 dollars a month


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 5, 2021)

Made 70K NOK or 6.7K € in government buxx so far this year


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 5, 2021)

I make nothing, and get everything for free because I'm Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 14667 (Aug 5, 2021)

i read through every post in Moneymaking & Success so i am now a trillionaire


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 6, 2021)

Probably better to make these kind of posts as a poll bhai


----------



## Deleted member 14264 (Aug 7, 2021)

200 dollara a month on an average basis, it is over for a poorcel from the ee shithile


----------



## crosshold (Aug 8, 2021)

just got a job making 40k a year with 6k in benefits


----------



## Patient A (Aug 8, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


I need money for surgery  you bald retard—— go buy a hair system


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Aug 11, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


Gf is a lifemin...I’m pretty happy to just go to the gym and bang a new girl every week. No commitment


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 13, 2021)

About 4000 to 10000 a month, depends on my commission


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Aug 13, 2021)

MONEY, it's a gas.


----------



## Htobrother (Aug 13, 2021)

majestic_life said:


> Moneyyy


0


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 13, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> About 4000 to 10000 a month, depends on my commission


are you an artist?


----------



## Carolus (Aug 13, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> About 4000 to 10000 a month, depends on my commission


What do u do?


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 13, 2021)

Carolus said:


> What do u do?


probably does morphs for money on PSL sites


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 13, 2021)

ChristianChad said:


> probably does morphs for money on PSL sites





Carolus said:


> What do u do?


I’m in the loan business


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 13, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> I’m in the loan business


Fellow Jew


----------



## John124 (Aug 13, 2021)

4k a month after tax

want to move to the US, make big money in my field if you already have education + experience and are willing to job and city hop (software dev)


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


well if u have no money you cant have TIME to enjoy wihth your friends or gf. MONEY ITS EVERYTHING


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Aug 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 13, 2021)

cucumbersauce said:


> View attachment 1269646







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 13, 2021)

I will never be a wageslave
Got a couple 10s of thousands in crypto right now


----------



## Forever8 (Aug 13, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


and you can't get money without a friend circle, friends, or a gf
checkmate


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Aug 13, 2021)

80,000 as a mechanical engineer


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Aug 13, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> I will never be a wageslave
> Got a couple 10s of thousands in crypto right now


I work at a summer camp, getting suntan and playing with kids at waterparks while getting paid for it, and also running crypto.

Extra $100 to invest in crypto daily. Wageslave can be good if you are enjoying the time


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 22, 2021)

crosshold said:


> just got a job making 40k a year with 6k in benefits


remember cunt I sit at home on my ass shitposting on here with no boss and make 6 figures a year 
time to "move on" that is move on up and get on my level before u talk shit hoe


----------



## sytyl (Sep 22, 2021)

John124 said:


> 4k a month after tax
> 
> want to move to the US, make big money in my field if you already have education + experience and are willing to job and city hop (software dev)


canadian pay is low af compared to murica ngl
still good though


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 22, 2021)

TWELVE DOLLARS AN HOUR


----------



## RichardSpencel (Sep 22, 2021)

$1450 a month neetbux


----------



## Bitch (Sep 23, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> $1450 a month neetbux


The average monthly salary of a working person in my country is 1200 $


----------



## RichardSpencel (Sep 23, 2021)

Bitch said:


> The average monthly salary of a working person in my country is 1200 $


Tell me you're Balkan without specifically telling me you're Balkan.


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 23, 2021)

legitvolcel said:


> 200 dollara a month on an average basis, it is over for a poorcel from the ee shithile


Damn I make more than that in 1 day doing food delivery


----------



## Bitch (Sep 23, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Tell me you're Balkan without specifically telling me you're Balkan.


Cope, Bosnians make 600$ a month, Serbians make 700$ (or even less), Macedonians probably around 600 $ as well.

Slovenian salaries are closer to Italian salaries than any other Balkan country


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 23, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Money is worthless without a friend circle, friends, or a gf


cope, u can buy surgeries


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 23, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Tell me you're Balkan without specifically telling me you're Balkan.


Are Balkan salari s really that high??? I'd have thought most people earn $400-800 a month? $1200 seems more like Hungary or Czech or something


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 23, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> cope, u can buy surgeries


surgeries are cope. most people on this site are not deformed normies without major failos


----------



## crosshold (Sep 23, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> remember cunt I sit at home on my ass shitposting on here with no boss and make 6 figures a year
> time to "move on" that is move on up and get on my level before u talk shit hoe


lmao you mad af for me calling you a loser cuz you know its true. all you do is lie and exaggerate so foh


----------



## Deleted member 3612 (Sep 23, 2021)

crosshold said:


> lmao you mad af for me calling you a loser cuz you know its true. all you do is lie and exaggerate so foh


yes bro I am lying


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 23, 2021)

SigmaDONkek said:


> yes bro I am lying


How u make 6 figures shitposting Bhai?


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 23, 2021)

emeraldgreen said:


> Moneyyy


ik this wont answer ur question 
but i want to be at a point of my life where i dont have to worry about money 
thats why i am investing in the stock market and crypto
learning a skill like (coding, cyber security and programming)


----------



## Htobrother (Sep 23, 2021)

2000 per second if I use my skill


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 23, 2021)

a lot


----------



## ScramFranklin (Sep 27, 2021)

92k base, 106kish total comp (401k match, bonus, percentage of base into Pension)


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 5, 2021)

Last month I made about ~€700. 
Age: 17

Though, that was an above average month.

This month I’ll make about €500, it’ll be double or triple this amount this time next year though.


----------

